
TrendMicro starts a server in ur machine and that allowed remote code execution - fagnerbrack
https://bugs.chromium.org/p/project-zero/issues/detail?id=693#
======
fagnerbrack
It would be a great irony if someone was already using this to infect machines
that don't have a firewall. If the user has a firewall, the vulnerable port is
probably hidden from the world anyway.

